# Unedited training videos: An offering and a request!



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

One of the Facebook groups I'm a member of has recently been discussing the usefulness of sharing completely unedited videos of training sessions. Most of the time when you look at a video of somebody training a dog online, a lot of the "fluff" is cut out: the failed attempts, times the dog loses interest, and other bits and pieces that don't project a polished image to the audience.

I've really enjoyed seeing trainers I respect immensely work with their dogs in as real-life a way as I'm likely to see them.

So I'm sharing a 5-minute unedited video of one of Ari's training sessions.
*
Some background on the video:* We were reviewing old skills here in a very low-distraction environment (my apartment), so we aren't using food rewards. Instead, we're using toy play to keep her engaged.

At the beginning we are working on "stay" with mild distractions and movements around her because Ari needs to have that polished for her CGC.

Around 2:30 I temporarily lose Ari's interest and she decides to taste the camera. :rofl:

After that we switch to slightly more interesting work on vocabulary. She makes some mistakes because she's not quite "there" yet to be able to do noun work without food rewards. Oh well :act-up:

At the end we practice "paw it" and "take it", which are the foundations of her verb work.

And that's the full length of a training session with Miss Ari right now. She will get bored if we go much over 5 minutes without a break or a change of pace.

[click the images to go to the videos]
Training Video:
Ari training

Ari critiquing the training video:
Self-critical poodle

_If you're comfortable, add your own video(s) below!_
It will be helpful to other members to know what other people's real training sessions look like, and you might even notice something interesting in the process of watching yourself!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

If I can figure out how to do that from my phone.

I have several videos of me attempting to do some clicker training with fosters and my dogs. I haven't a clue how to edit, so all I have are untouched weird stuff. 

(BTW, my 'puter hates me and won't let me watch your videos. Probably a good thing or I wouldn't have the guts to attempt to show my ragged practice sessions. lol)


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

This is an unedited training session with my last Dane at 4.5 months doing perch and pivot work:
http://youtu.be/HsQ8LAMS0Lc

And just under 6 months when I had phased out the target and he was still confused about where to put his paws when he pivots. You'll see him use my foot as a target a few times:
http://youtu.be/hvnzCS_-KL8

This is of my current Dane back when he was two and was the first time I had asked him to combine heeling backwards with turns. You can see where he loses focus and goes to check out other things instead:
http://youtu.be/sTzArvciaSk

Messing around with retrieving. Note the crazy pounce on the dumbbell haha
http://youtu.be/dVceevDRS2I

Heel work at 18 months:
http://youtu.be/c-wMta8xmIc



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

SophieAnne - thanks for posting. I do that kind of training with Axel too. It is raining here this weekend so it's good to have things to do inside! 

The second video of Ari critiquing her video is precious. Just so cute.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Mira was 7 1/2 months old here. I've been getting her age wrong, she actually just turn 8 months a few days ago. We're using treats because I'm not holding the lead and there were people walking behind me across the street. We are practicing stays, sits, downs, comes, and in the second video I was reinforcing her to walk by my side.

Training by Mithy M, on Flickr

Training by Mithy M, on Flickr

(The videos are not that great, and I am usually behind the camera... so forgive me! She makes a mistake at the :57 mark. "ASHO" is my new come word since the other one FAILED )

Recall is still not as solid as I want it to be even though I'm trying to catch her off guard and adding a lot of distractions. The walking is going great. I bring a 15 ft lead for relaxing walks but she drags it behind her and stays next to me instead. I don't need to use much treats anymore except for recall training. 

I'd love to see more videos of PF's poodles training


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Sophie Anne that was a great video and fun to watch, thanks. It is definitely more helpful to watch an unedited training session, Ari is doing great. Abbey brings her paws up like that when she catches too, so cute. Wish I could add a video but my tech knowledge doesn't extend that far.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Kayla_Baxter and Mithy, Ari and I both enjoyed watching your videos!
















Kayla, your danes are so deliberate and thoughtful in the way they move. Very different from Ari!! We are far from "there" with heeling. Ari is very pressure sensitive so she prefers to heel wide, and she "squeezes" out on back-ups and turns very easily. I can't blame her for it, because I am a klutz and her paws are so tiny and delicate.

And Mithy, it looks like you have the beginnings of a wonderful recall with Mira! I still keep Ari on a longline all the time to avoid mistakes. I'm hoping that having her spayed will help with some of her desire to sniff...

I took another video tonight.
I intended to record the whole process of shaping Ari to learn "bang" but my phone malfunctioned and I lost the first 5 minutes of video.

So here is a video of Ari starting to proof "bang". I'll have to do a beginning to end video of something else with her, I guess.

BANG


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a link to a YouTube video I made recently to show some of the things I do to keep heeling fresh. The distraction barking in the background is Javelin and the little yip is Wolfie. My mom took the video and she is a distraction herself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWYRbcQSTMY


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Here is a link to a YouTube video I made recently to show some of the things I do to keep heeling fresh. The distraction barking in the background is Javelin and the little yip is Wolfie. My mom took the video and she is a distraction herself.


Lily is so dainty compared to Javelin! It really shows in this video for some reason.

The drop and wait on command is very impressive. I don't think that Ari would understand what I was asking her to do if I cued her while walking (without stopping first). Maybe sit but almost certainly not down. I'll have to see and work on that...

Lily handled all of the distractions masterfully. LOL at your mom being a distraction, I can relate to that with my family members sometimes!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sophie anne the stay during movement is related to the utility obedience moving stand for exam. The handler keeps moving and the dog has to do a stand stay with no steps after you give the order. This is one of her better utility exercises so it wasn't hard to turn that into a sit stay and a drop while moving, but it did take some work.

She is a petite girlie girl isn't she?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a video of Javelin working on stays with distractions at our nearby petsmart today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu3X5AS5I8Y


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Here is a video of Javelin working on stays with distractions at our nearby petsmart today.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu3X5AS5I8Y


So many distractions AND a slippery floor (Ari finds slippery floors trickier than ones with good traction for some reason, but maybe that's unique to her?). What a good job Javvy did!

:adore:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sophie anne the slippery floor is a problem for my dogs too. That's why I chose to have the longer stays be downs. I wanted him to be successful. I can practice long sits other places with better footing for holding the sit. I probably need to dig out the hair between his front pads too!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Ari was feelin' pretty humpy at agility on Saturday. Oh well, at least she was having a good time!

:rofl:

Agility 2:20:16


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh dear!! Well, at least you know he's excited! 

(Sugarfoot used to be the most terrible, most dedicated, most embarrassing humper in the world, even as a puppy! He was awful. But it did get better.)

His jumps look good; keep it up!

--Q


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The opening was nice, but I guess Ari got very charged up by her success. Oopsie, but better to have good drive than none. You will channel that energy for sure.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Quossum said:


> Oh dear!! Well, at least you know he's excited!
> 
> (Sugarfoot used to be the most terrible, most dedicated, most embarrassing humper in the world, even as a puppy! He was awful. But it did get better.)
> 
> ...


Ari's a SHE! I think she has some gender confusion going on... she is the most prolific humper I've ever had and I've had mostly un-neutered boys (guide dog pups) over the years! I've had girls hump before but they don't usually get the rhythm going as well as Ari. She puts on a great show. :act-up:

Right now, she's either in heat or having an adolescent hormone surge so she is the humpiest she's ever been. No legs are safe! 

Ari is the type of dog that could quickly generalize humping to be a way to self-soothe when she's feeling overexcited, so I'm trying to extinguish it as quickly as possible. I know that it's a normal behavior and it doesn't particularly bother me but I don't want her to turn into a compulsive humper.



lily cd re said:


> The opening was nice, but I guess Ari got very charged up by her success. Oopsie, but better to have good drive than none. You will channel that energy for sure.


Yup, she loves agility... almost too much. She's going to be awesome as she calms down a little and learns to channel her energy towards work, not humpin', when she's feeling excited, lol.

A week before this video she was refusing straight tunnels, so it was a pretty big deal that she was choosing the curved tunnel in this video. The fun of training puppies is that you have a new and different dog every week!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oops! Sorry for calling her he! LOL

My female, spayed Iggy sometimes goes on a humping spree, too, much more so when she was younger, so I know that girls can be just as humpy. Sounds like you're handling it well. It can definitely be one of those touchy behaviors.

--Q


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*Distracted downs*

Here is a new one. I didn't ask for distance or wildly long duration, but the distraction level was very high.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qzi0MIHE44


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I am so happy to have blundered around here on PF long enough to have found this thread! I haven't yet, but will watch all the videos eventually. I think that youTube will make a big improvement in my ability to train my puppy this time. I haven't raised a high energy dog for many years!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is unedited video from a Utility match with Lily yesterday.

She did fairly well. I gave some extra signals. My pace for the heeling isn't the best for her, but that is on me.

This was a hard ring since there were working dogs right on the other side of the ring gate. There was a fair number of people behind standing behind the videographer. So I am reasonably pleased with how she did. It is a great improvement over 6 months ago when she would have checked out on me during and in between every exercise. The dog doing most of the background barking is Javelin. She did a good job ignoring baby brother.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5ZkbNzJOu0


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, very impressive!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Wow, very impressive!


Hopefully I will have an even better one next week. We are going to a club in New Jersey next Sunday with the same basic plans for both Lily and Javelin. I will try to make sure I clear enough old stuff off my tablet to make videos of the other Lily sessions as well as some of Javvy Pups noodling around too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are match time videos of both Lily and Javelin. Lily was doing utility and Javelin went to learn to love being in a working ring. We had decent progress with both of those goals.

Lily: (2nd run)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSV_LIqN0wg

Javelin: (first run)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WieSVh0_uGY


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Lily looks so joyful, even (or is it especially) when she goes wrong! The Javvy video was sideways on my monitor, but he looks like he's having fun, too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sidewinder I think the person who recorded for Javelin turned my tablet 90 degrees right after we started. It is sideways for me too and I am not a good enough video editor to figure out how to fix it.

I could wish Lily had a little less joie de vivre after deciding to go astray, but it is important progress to see her tail wag at the end of a good exercise and that is happening more and more lately.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

I love videos!!!! I am a visual person! I feel like I just found a gold mine! My first goal is to teach Toby to sit and stay!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

I love videos I feel like I just found a Goldmine in this section!! thank you very much... first thing I'm going to teach Toby is sit and stay!


----------

